
Internet Archive Is Offline - capableweb
https://web.archive.org/web/20191027151235/https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-islamic-states-terrorist-in-chief-dies-at-48/2019/10/27/0d004abc-663d-11e7-8eb5-cbccc2e7bfbf_story.html
======
rvz
Scheduled Maintenance: [https://archive.org/](https://archive.org/)

After it goes back online, OP's link is unrelated to this post. (Goes to post
about ISIS leader's death)

EDIT: Aaand it's back up.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Thank You Jesus! Most important site on the internet if you ask me.

~~~
cptnapalm
I don't know where else I could find IBM books on 20 year old mainframes.

------
capableweb
Of course, it's been down for more than 1 hour. 10 minutes after I submit it
to HN, it starts working again.

~~~
KirinDave
Maybe it's not viable as an HN post, then? "Network weather is bad" might be
notable in the moment but is not really "news" or something we cand discuss.

------
ahbyb
Wayback Machine is always very very very very slow, it's usually not offline
just very slow.

